# Brushes and consistancy



## Smoriarty (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum, but couldn't find any posts on this topic already.

I'm an armature nail artist, mostly just doing my own, and occasionally a friend's nails, for funsies. I'm wondering if anyone here has used any nail polish thinners - is the polish still good for just painting a base color? Does it change any other qualities? What kind do you like?

And I'm on the hunt for a good striping brush. I've got a few brushes from Ocean State Job Lot (similar to a Big Lots, if you k ow that one, basically big discount stores), that are working ok, but just are not quite as thin as I want. I'm also not sure if there are certain brushes that hold up to polish and polish remover better than these.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2017)

Have you check out Julep for tools? They have some tools available and their polishes are top notch. I'm no longer a subscriber but have considered resubbing because they polishes last so long and are very easy to apply. I've used polishes from high-end brands to low end and Julep is one of my favorites if I need the color to last.


----------



## Smoriarty (Aug 20, 2017)

For plain painting, I don't have much trouble with what I have (mostly from CVS/Walgreens). I am finding I wish they were a little thinner, for painting detailed designs. That's the tricky part. Do you do that sort of thing with the Julep polishes? Are they easy to work with for fine detailing?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't do detailing only because I don't have the time or the patience. lol I just like the polishes for their consistency and easiness. So many polishes streak easily and are hard to get even. I never have a problem with Julep polishes. I'm seriously considering subbing to their monthly box again although I don't need that many polishes a month. I completely forgot to mention Sally Beauty. They have great beauty supplies for a lot less. I used to go to their store all the time but haven't been in a long time. I've been trying to cut back on my beauty purchases.

Here is a link to their nail tools. http://www.sallybeauty.com/nail-art-jewelry-supplies/Nail07,default,sc.html

Maybe there is a store near you that you could go check out?



Smoriarty said:


> For plain painting, I don't have much trouble with what I have (mostly from CVS/Walgreens). I am finding I wish they were a little thinner, for painting detailed designs. That's the tricky part. Do you do that sort of thing with the Julep polishes? Are they easy to work with for fine detailing?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2017)

just found this nail brush set too at Ulta. It's $11.99.  Might be worth checking out. It seems to have great reviews http://www.ulta.com/nail-art-tool-kit?productId=xlsImpprod5190147


----------



## Smoriarty (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh nice!! Thanks!


----------



## Rima S (Nov 9, 2017)

Smoriarty said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum, but couldn't find any posts on this topic already.
> 
> I'm an armature nail artist, mostly just doing my own, and occasionally a friend's nails, for funsies. I'm wondering if anyone here has used any nail polish thinners - is the polish still good for just painting a base color? Does it change any other qualities? What kind do you like?
> 
> ...


Different thinner nail polish are used for different nail polish, just like BORN PRETTY sells stamping polish thinner and regular thinner polish, but I don't use them before. I bought some nail art brushes and makeup brushes from this site, many choices, also OK. Hope it helps!


----------

